# Belize Advice



## SollaSollewSails (Sep 22, 2006)

We will be chartering in Belize this winter and are interested in information on provisioning. We're going with the Moorings and find $30 per person off the map. Replies from those familiar with the markets in Placencia would be greatly appreciated. Are fresh meat (other than seafood) and dairy products available?

Any other thoughts from people who have explored these waters would be appreciated as well.

Thanks.

Solla Sollew Sails


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

SSS: I know what You are talking about as Moorings is usually a few $$$ more at every base. But Belize is a unique place. We used TMM a few years back. The provisioning was flown in from Belize City given the slim picking in Placencia. Then once You leave Placencia there are NO places to buy food or ice or restaurants in the southern cruising area.
The only exception we found was Ranguana Cay where the lovely caretakers offered pre-paid (order/pay in the morning for evening) dinners or lunch.
Placencia had a supermarket that was good for canned goods, alcohol & some fresh foods plus some veggies/fruit were sold on the street by a vendor or two............but it would be rolling the dice to try and do 100% of your provisioning that way...........totally different than any caribbean or med location I've been to.

You could do a combination of bringing certain items in your luggage then do split provisioning with fish (caught/bought if lucky) ....or if You had 6 people (with a couple a kids) do provisioning for 4....usually there's lots of food in the order.
Maybe hard to swallow but it's a very unique place


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Placencia*

Unfortuantely I have never chartered in Belize, but I did spend a land-based vacation in Placencia. It is not much more than a village.

But the islands that dot the outer edge of the reef seemed to have ice and diesel fuel. Can't swear to anything else they might sell.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

P1457: Would love to know what Cayes you saw fuel & Ice on the southern 1/2 of the cruising area..........maybe that's a new development but when we chartered in '04 it was beautiful but No services.
I hear in high season, some boats bring "stuff" out from the mainland but not huge volumes.
The northern cruising area does have a couple of places with limited ice 7 a couple of restaurants/fish camps.
Curious


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with what Chuteman says in his first post.
I chartered through the Moorings out of Placencia 2 times - in 2003 and 2006. It is a unique and very undeveloped place.
Ranguana is not to be missed and the only place in the southern cays that we had meals ashore. 
Both years we ran into local fisherman and purchased fresh catch directly from them but I emphasize "ran into" as there are no marketplaces and places to provision outside of Placencia.
You'd do best to at least get your staples provisioned for you from the Moorings and supplement with what little else you are able to find.
As far as meat goes, the beef provided by the Moorings was OK, certainly edible but not great. Fish and other seafood are much better as they are caught locally on a daily basis.
On the cays outside of Placencia you will find very few people and very few boats. It is beautiful and unspoiled. 
It is one of my favorite destinations (which is why I went back 2 times in just few years time). 
I have read that development is not to far away for Placencia. Sooner rather than later is the time to go.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

Our visit to the cays was part of a day excursion, so I never paid attention to their names. Looking at a hit on the internet, I can guess they are the cays on Glover's Reef.

You might try emailing or telephoning Jaguar Reef Lodge. Since they run the excursions I am sure they will have the info you are looking for.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

Good thread, 
We also have looked at chartering in Belize. I'm almost ready to give it a try.
I like dealing with TMM in Tortola, they do a pretty good job. I would look at their operation also.
enjoy


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've spent a few weeks non-chartering hanging out at my brother in law's out of Ambergris Caye (northern Belize) with day trips including to Placenia to eyeball the area for possible chartering (BVI is getting old already).
If Rice and Beans with Chicken(?) is on the menu do it yourself - I'd say spend the money and have them do the provisioning for several reasons:
1) known quality
2) they do the work, who wants to go shopping on vacation, browse yes, for survival no
3) helps plan meals better when you know what you have (based on the order) - the galley slave doesn't have to ration and plan, it's her vacation too

Figure you are on the boat for the entire time with no outside resources, stock accordingly. If you run across a eatery (I hesitate to call them resturants) enjoy it. I had some real good food traveling around and eating with the locals. Just be ready to expand your horizons on what is, and isn't good eats.

Have fun, write up the trip and post it when done.
Chuckles


----------



## Sully1957 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Belize*

We are leaving for Belize next Wednesday (Oct 24) and have chartered a Moorings 4600. We chose the full provisioning from The Moorings, and the food selections seemed pretty good. From our past experience, The Moorings provisions rather heavy, but then you don't need to mess with it and are free to explore and enjoy the area (you ARE on vacation...). We provisioned ourselves in LaPaz last year, and although there was only four of us, frankly it was a pain. I think that provisioning for eight would not be my idea of fun. We are doing our own shopping for liquor, but then that is much more entertaining.

I'll post when we return and give you our thoughts.


----------



## SollaSollewSails (Sep 22, 2006)

Any information you could send me about your Belize/Placencia charter would be *greatly *appreciated. I was going to use a place called Peckish Deli, here's their website:

peckishbelize dot com (Can't post links for some inane reason)

They send you a spreadsheet and you check off what you want and they deliver it to your boat.

OF course we are also very interested in your sailing experiences. We are getting a smaller boat (36) which is plenty for us. We plan 5 days on the water and 3 on land exploring the Monkey River and the jungle.

We'd really love to hear your stories and see your photos if you take any.

Eric


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

SSS: The Deli is a new option since we went in '04. Sounds like a good alternative to compare aganist full provisioning. Enjoy the trip.

Just dug out an old photo (ignor tint - don't ask) of Ranguana......it will give you a clue on what You will find in Belize..........Cayes are smaller and more natural than expected
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


----------



## SollaSollewSails (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. We can't wait.

EG


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

How was your trip?



Sully1957 said:


> We are leaving for Belize next Wednesday (Oct 24) and have chartered a Moorings 4600. We chose the full provisioning from The Moorings, and the food selections seemed pretty good. From our past experience, The Moorings provisions rather heavy, but then you don't need to mess with it and are free to explore and enjoy the area (you ARE on vacation...). We provisioned ourselves in LaPaz last year, and although there was only four of us, frankly it was a pain. I think that provisioning for eight would not be my idea of fun. We are doing our own shopping for liquor, but then that is much more entertaining.
> 
> I'll post when we return and give you our thoughts.


----------

